# Help... weird piglet behavior



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

Just a first for me anyway, possibly some of you have seen this before and can offer suggestions as to cause. We picked up our piglets on Thursday from a local farm store. All eight are similarly sized at about 50-60 lbs each and the seller said they just came in from Pennsylvania. Anyway, we set them out in a pig paneled area which was newly cleared for them where they'd have plenty of dry ground though still have access to moist low ground where they could dig and create a mud puddle.
The area cleared has nothing there but a few rotted out tree stumps that they've been eating and routing away at.
The symptoms that one, and then a day later, two more started exhibiting is what has me concerned... they'll be frolicking and all of a sudden both rear or front legs will "give out" and they'll go down. They immediately get back up and there doesn't appear to be any pain associated with it, but it is very disconcerting to see your pigs suddenly fall down for absolutely no apparent reason. They don't trip, they just suddenly seem to collapse! 
They are getting and consuming fresh water and store bought pig feed. I give them a bale of hay every day and they seem to enjoy eating that as well but any suggestions on what to do about that collapsing thing would be appreciated!!!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

. 
Could be a problem caused by a lack of minerals, or vitamin C which could cause rickets.

Some one else will give a better answer hang in there.

.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

From what I gather from your post, and in relation to my own experience with my pigs, it doesn't sound like anything to worry about. They're probably playing pretty hard, and will flop down from the pleasant exertion. You've surely seen human children doing the same thing. They pop right back up again, correct?

Could be, if they came from a confinement environment, they're just not used to having that much room to play in, and are exerting themselves a little much.

Unless you're seeing temperatures, depressed behavior, off feed or anything that might indicate illness, it's probably a good thing.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

our pigs do that when they are playing. Don't worry!


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

That's funny you say that.. dh noticed the same thing w/a couple of our piglets! They'd be eating or walking around and their back legs would just give out. Then bounce back like nothing happened. Very odd!

They are almost 8 weeks now and haven't noticed that they are doing it now. They are outside tho and I don't really pay much attention to it.

Jenn


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you all so much for putting my mind at ease over this... Yes, they are playing pretty hard but have been going through alot of feed and hay so there doesn't appear to be anything wrong other than that 'plopping down'. As you say Jenn, they get right back up again and continue running around as if nothing at all happened.
Thanks again, I'll just keep my eye on them for a while to see that nothing else weird happens.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

In humans this can be a sign of a congenital heart defect.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I agree with what has been posted with one caveat. If you see a pig showing weakness or continued paralysis, especially in the hind quarters you probably have erysiphlis. Not a bad idea to vacinate for this.


----------



## Scott in NC (Apr 10, 2007)

If the pigs are white and they were raised indoors,it could a mild case of sunburn. I have purchased feeders from auction barns and their tender skin would burn after playing outside all day. Their legs would go out and bellies hit the ground.Piglets get right back up. Seems that sunburn affects the nervous system and the legs loose control for a split second.Provide shade and a mud hole,they will be fine . To go the extra mile spray some type of sunburn treatment on their backs. Scott in NC


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Allan, this behaviour in young pigs is quite common and they will grow out of it. It is often seen immediately after feeding when they scamper round. They will sit down in the posture of a dog, sometimes falling over on to their sides with a glazed look to them. Then just as suddenly they will stand up and run away as though nothing had happened.

I don't know what causes it but have had it happen with several of my litters and not just pink pigs. In all cases it seemed to be associated with excercise within half-an-hour or so of being fed, didn't last for long and didn't happen every time they were fed. Since experiencing it with my own pigs, I've spoken to several people that have had it happen to theirs, as well as reading about it on forums.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks all for your replies, this is the first year I've noticed this behavior but the piglets are from a different supplier than we normally get them. They all came with the knowledge of how to use a nipple waterer which is a first as far as my previous five years of raising piglets goes... I guess they really were raised indoors because they don't have the intellect to get into the shade and avoid being sunburned. Half of their area is always shaded but they seem to prefer the sunny places and are, as a result, quite pink now.
I ran water into a low spot for over an hour to allow them to mix it up and create a mud puddle but they didn't have a clue! I guess they'll just have to learn all this the hard way.
Thanks again for all your input....
Allan


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

We put the kids' 4H pigs out yesterday for the first time. (yes they have been indoors and use nipple water's. ) They rooted around as soon as they went out and got muddy in the mess made from the rain the night before. The spend most of the day inside because it is just cooler. 
Misty


----------

